# 2019 East Cape EVO X side console



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, Im finally in the works! I wont ruin it with the details for now, instead Ill drag you guys along for the ride. No instant gratification in this house! Here are some teaser shots....
























On the note of safety gear since I am obviously buying all of that now....what else would you all carry?

So far I have my Type IV, handheld floating VHF, horn, electric flare, whistle, flag, dye,and chem lights, and a NoCry LED spotlight.

Im going tomorrow to buy 2 of the mustang inflatable PFD's and my PLB. For the PLB I am thinking this one...https://www.boemarine.com/acr-aqualink-153-plb-personal-locator-beacon.html

I am going to build a waterproof first aid kit as most of the kits I find have mostly BS in them. Lets just say I have some experience in the field and am going to build my own.

Any other recommendations or thoughts on what I have so far?


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Sweet. Been waiting to see a side console Evo. Congrats.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mavdog32 said:


> Well, Im finally in the works! I wont ruin it with the details for now, instead Ill drag you guys along for the ride. No instant gratification in this house! Here are some teaser shots....
> 
> View attachment 91534
> View attachment 91536
> ...


Fire extinguisher,room on the bow for me.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Fire extinguisher,room on the bow for me.


Yup got one, forgot to mention it. It's in the orange box.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Handful of small zip ties and a roll of electrical tape.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I like it, done. I put the electrical in a ziplock, cause well, its electrical tape. #stickyhands


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

little bit of movement!


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

Killer!


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

East Cape seems to be turning out some awesome boats right now. I haven't read a single bad thing about the customer experience or end product on here.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Definitely cant complain, worst part is the freakin wait!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

mavdog32 said:


> Definitely cant complain, worst part is the freakin wait!


I'm with you, I've got another few weeks on mine and its killing me. It's like waiting for Christmas and Ground Hogs day combined


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Getting closer, should be picking up next week. Planning on Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Looking sweet!!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

mavdog32 said:


> Getting closer, should be picking up next week. Planning on Wednesday or Thursday!


I should be there Thursday and yes the wait has been ...ah.....hard....


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

nice, maybe ill see you there!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

Is that an aluminum bracket for your electronics on the side console?


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Its a ballzout FF mount


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Looks like Kingston grey and ice blue just like my Drake Outlaw side console, gunna look sweet but I'm bias.the world needs more new school side consoles!#side consoles matter


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

mavdog32 said:


> View attachment 96640
> View attachment 96642


Hell yea!


----------



## fishingdave (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice Boat. Liking the side console. Would anyone know what are the floor dimensions?


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Can me


fishingdave said:


> Nice Boat. Liking the side console. Would anyone know what are the floor dimensions?


 I can measure mine later for you if no one gets back to you .


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I can measure Thursday, until then....is all @Swe


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

fishingdave said:


> Nice Boat. Liking the side console. Would anyone know what are the floor dimensions?


Cockpit floor is 55” x 73”


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Garage spot ready!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm excited to see this one finished. I love a side console, I would have had one if the wife didn't demand a cc with jumpseat.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm excited to see this one finished. I love a side console, I would have had one if the wife didn't demand a cc with jumpseat.


Haha, well Chad (Side Console Vantage) also had to do the same.

Sweet ride @mavdog32. Can't wait to see the reveal video.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

csnaspuck said:


> Haha, well Chad (Side Console Vantage) also had to do the same.
> 
> Sweet ride @mavdog32. Can't wait to see the reveal video.


 Still in my phone like that LOL


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

I love having the room in the cockpit allowing for a tent ,and I can fit one on front deck as well. Would like to get a caravan of side consolers to do everglades camping trip in cooler weather if any one wants to meet up.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Just picked it up! Those guys are a class act! Boat is everything I imagined and more. Hopefully sliming her in the morniNguyen. Pics soon , and I think Kevin said Saturday for the vid


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

Pardon the double pics, apparently I have no idea what I'm doing! 

Taking her out for the maiden in the morning


----------



## NMZ Charters (Feb 7, 2019)

What is the name of that GPS bracket mount? looks sweet!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NMZ Charters said:


> What is the name of that GPS bracket mount? looks sweet!


https://www.balzoutllc.com/lowrance-mounts


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Awesome build! Love the wheel,just need capt.hunter to wrap it.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

First fish!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome and was nice to meet you!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Awesome setup man, love the color combo! 

Question- I’ve thought about adding a rear mounting puck for the TM, as you have. Do you use it simply to stow and get the motor off the bow, or is there a plug back there too? I’ve only really considered it to get the TM out of the way for Fly only trips.


----------



## mavdog32 (Apr 5, 2019)

I use it to get the TM off the bow when running through rough waters. Im not sure that it actually helps anything but I feel like the TM taking a beating up front cant be too good for it. The down side is that it blocks my storage hatch where I keep my tackle and cooler bag.


----------

